# Al Qaeda Confirms Bin Laden Death



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

CBS/AP)

CAIRO - Al Qaeda on Friday confirmed the killing of Osama bin Laden and warned of retaliation, saying Americans' "happiness will turn to sadness."

The confirmation came in an Internet statement posted on militant websites, signed by "the general leadership" of al Qaeda. The announcement opens the way for the group to name a successor to bin Laden. His deputy Ayman al-Zawahri is now the most prominent figure in the group and is a very likely contender to take his place.

The statement, dated May 3, was the first by the terror network since bin Laden was killed Monday by U.S. commandos in a raid on his hideout in Abbottabad, Pakistan. The statement's authenticity could not be independently confirmed, but it was posted on websites where the group traditionally puts out its messages.

The Killing of Osama bin Laden

"The blood of the holy warrior sheik, Osama bin Laden, God bless him, is too precious to us and to all Muslims to go in vain," the statement said. "We will remain, God willing, a curse chasing the Americans and their agents, following them outside and inside their countries."

"Soon, God willing, their happiness will turn to sadness," it said, "their blood will be mingled with their tears."

There was no indication how the group will retaliate. Rather than making vehement cries of vengeance, the statement - entitled "You lived as a good man, you died as a martyr" - struck a tone of calmness and continuation. Though it included praise of bin Laden, much of the 11-paragraph statement was dedicated to underlining that al Qaeda would live on, depicting him as just another in a line of "martyrs" from the group.

Obama: I won't release bin Laden photos

"It is impossible, impossible. Sheik Osama didn't build an organization to die when he dies," the statement read. "The university of faith, Quran and jihad from which bin Laden graduated will not close its doors," it added.

"The soldiers of Islam will continue in groups and united, plotting and planning without getting bored, tired, with determination, without giving up until striking a blow," the statement.

It said bin Laden was killed "along an established path followed by the best of those who came before him and those who will come after him."

In an interview with Steve Kroft for Sunday's "60 Minutes" President Obama said he wouldn't release post-mortem images of bin Laden taken to prove his death, largely out of concern that they would fuel anti-U.S. sentiment in the Middle East.

"It is important to make sure that very graphic photos of somebody who was shot in the head are not floating around as an incitement to additional violence or as a propaganda tool," the president said."We don't trot out this stuff as trophies.

The president said he had discussed the issue with his intelligence team, including Defense Secretary Robert Gates and Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, and that they agree with the decision.

In explaining his choice not to release the photo, Mr. Obama said that "we don't need to spike the football." He said that "given the graphic nature of these photos it would create a national security risk."

In the statement posted Friday, al Qaeda also called on Pakistanis to rise up in revolt against its leaders to "cleanse the shame." It also said that an audio message bin Laden recorded a week before his death would be issued soon.

The writers of the statement appeared unaware of the announcement by American officials that bin Laden's body had been buried at sea. The statement warned against mishandling or mistreating bin Laden's body and demanded that be handed over to his family, saying "any harm (to the body) will open more doors of evil, and there will be no one to blame but yourselves."


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yup just read about this. crazy tossers just wont die will they


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sadly no, this is going to be news for a month now.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ugghh literally makes me want to join the army to stop these scum bags how dare they!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

piranha-freak101 said:


> ugghh literally makes me want to join the army to stop these scum bags how dare they!!


They are so hurting right now it's not even funny.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea but do u know what those guys can do to us if they get the chance !


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Some things never change . . .


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cavity searches for everyone now at the airport security check!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

I know a lot of you guys enjoy your guns, and acts like the patriot act are allowed to keep tabs on you if they become suspicious for example, if you end up buying a new gun. So with that in mind, how many of your rights are you willing to have infringed because of the government is constantly pushing the idea that your not safe?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Some things never change . . .


Was that for me


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ooooooooo! Al-qaeda sooooo scary!

Pffft. I have bigger sh*t to worry about like getting cancer, getting in a car accident, or getting raped by the raccoon family taking residence on my roof. You know sh*t that is more likely to kill me before hakmad jalalallalabad of Al-Qaeda ever will.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Traveller said:


> Ooooooooo! Al-qaeda sooooo scary!
> 
> Pffft. I have bigger sh*t to worry about like getting cancer, getting in a car accident, or getting raped by the raccoon family taking residence on my roof. You know sh*t that is more likely to kill me before hakmad jalalallalabad of Al-Qaeda ever will.


Agreed...no terrorist act is happening in but f*ck Alberta I can almost be certain of that!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Some things never change . . .


Was that for me
[/quote]

Yes, all the sudden wanting to join the army to go fight terrorism. You should be thinking about fighting the terrorists controlling the country. The politicians that are influenced by big business, the lobbyists pulling the economy apart for their profit.
Have a think about why the country that preaches capitalism above everything else is in debt to the number one communist country in the world.

I agree that if the US government decided stricter gun laws the majority in the US would riot, but how long is the US population going to allow big brother to monitor them? For a country where everyone (not sure on who isn't allowed as from research every state has different gun laws) to bare arms, they sure are slow to act to their freedoms being taking away.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ugghh literally makes me want to join the army to stop these scum bags how dare they!!


They are so hurting right now it's not even funny.
[/quote]

I think its pretty funny


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Why should I rebel against my government when I can move to Kuwait to get away from it? Heh, I know I bring that up constantly, Traveller, but its just funny given how much you preach about standing up to your government. When it came your time, you moved out of your country.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

He likes sand in his vagina thats why he moved


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Got family in both countries and I'd rather have change here first seeing that conditions are worse









Also I don't see it as "my country/countries", I see it as "our planet".


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ICEE said:


> ugghh literally makes me want to join the army to stop these scum bags how dare they!!


They are so hurting right now it's not even funny.
[/quote]

I think its pretty funny
[/quote]

So do I actually!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

and theyre worried about releasing a f*cking picture


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Those people are pathetic.... Don't they ever think? They are the ones causing their people to suffer. The more they try and attack us, the more collateral damage they are going to cause to their own people. Fucken! I would rather read about there people dying and suffering then hearing about more American blood being spilled.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I barely caught one of those captions on the news while passing a TV at work and I had to double back to make sure I really read what I thought I had; "Al Qaeda vows to hunt down members of Navy SEAL Team 6 who killed bin Laden."


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> ugghh literally makes me want to join the army to stop these scum bags how dare they!!


Funny you should say that.
About 6 months ago I went down to the local recruiting station to see about re-enlisting in the National Guard.
It's been 21 years since my discharge.

Can you believe it... they said I couldn't re-enlist because I've gotten too many speeding tickets since my service!









I was like "WTF... you want "choir boys" or "rebels" to fight in Iraq??

Ah well... probably best actually... got too much to do around here.

p.s. I wonder who the lucky bastard is who's gonna get to kill "Ayman al-Zawahri" will be?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Do you truly feel it's "nice," or are you being sarcastic?

I personally _hate_ racism toward people.
Al Qaeda members don't deserve the respect that "people" do IMO.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Sarcasm

Out of curiosity, what do you call black child molesters or hispanic drug lords?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Sarcasm
> 
> Out of curiosity, what do you call black child molesters or hispanic drug lords?


surprises me you didnt place "white" on the list there are way more white molesting basterds than blacks, blacks ruining communities with their "gang banging" and "ghettoness"


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Racism will get you suspended fellas just saying.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Apparently there's no racism here ICEE.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

There isn't anymore! No need for that sh*t guys, watch it please as the next time suspensions will be handed out. This is still a private forum and getting a little out of hand with those last bunch of posts!
Thanks
RnR


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I dont watch the news much but since Sunday i have been some what glued to the TV seeing everything progress day by day. wonder what else is on those Discs


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hopefully something deadly....wikileaks is down again so who knows whats going on. Hopefully they show a new one soon!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Honestly if canada actually did more than peacekeepers and did cool ass missions like that assinating mafackas i would be a lot more convinced that joining canadas military would actually mean something and do something... i would love to go finish these fuckers off


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

We should assasinate more people back on our side before anything else. There are more evil people than Bin Laden, who pose more risk to you living in North America, than these modern day cave men. Fat, ugly, bloated American pigs always need a wolf to keep the sheep petrified







.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Honestly if canada actually did more than peacekeepers and did cool ass missions like that assinating mafackas i would be a lot more convinced that joining canadas military would actually mean something and do something... i would love to go finish these fuckers off


Patricia Pats is one of the nighest trained light infantry in the world!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Buts its named patricia pats so its probably gay.

OMG the US SOCOM NAVY SEALs are here!!!!

But wait! Whats that!!! Its the PATRICIA PATS!!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Honestly if canada actually did more than peacekeepers and did cool ass missions like that assinating mafackas i would be a lot more convinced that joining canadas military would actually mean something and do something... i would love to go finish these fuckers off


Patricia Pats is one of the nighest trained light infantry in the world!
[/quote]
training is all well and good if you actually do something


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So what the f*ck do you say we do? Start conflicts and make enemies with people who will then plot heinous acts upon us?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

no but im just saying if we did id be a lot more gung ho about signing up


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Trigga said:


> no but im just saying if we did id be a lot more gung ho about signing up


No thanks, I dont want to pay for any conflicts or escalation of that as a taxpayer. Theres no shortage of people in the CF, hence why it is pretty hard to get in.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Patricia Pats is one of the nighest trained light infantry in the world!


Is that really what you guys call your light infantry? Where do you guys find camaflouge skirts?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Trigga said:


> Honestly if canada actually did more than peacekeepers and did cool ass missions like that assinating mafackas i would be a lot more convinced that joining canadas military would actually mean something and do something... i would love to go finish these fuckers off


you are a patron sir.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

> ahahaha you took it seriously haha im never joining the army
> 
> but let me tell ya something bud as much as your try to improve this world.. im afraid its not going to change


People said the same thing to Ghandi, Martin Luther King and countless other people who helped start organisations to help push for change. Baby steps P-freak, nothing changes over night.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> There isn't anymore! No need for that sh*t guys, watch it please as the next time suspensions will be handed out. This is still a private forum and getting a little out of hand with those last bunch of posts!
> Thanks
> RnR


I'm ashamed.









lol... Nah, I just don't see it as 'racism' when you're calling child molesters, terrorists and stuff those names... but I'll hold back as it is apparently still against the rules here.









Just curious, is "crackr, white trash, ******, etc." against the rules too?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Seems like my innocent mind has missed all the fun

I can only assume some very un-gentleman like conduct has taken place in my absence


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

On P-Fury?









Never.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

any "person" who radicalizes any religion for his own personal gain, and inflicts harm or injury upon any other person in the name of that "religion" is not a human being. they're a rabid dog and should be put down as such.

-just saying.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

now this is pretty cool.

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/05/07/pakistan.bin.laden.intelligence/index.html?hpt=T1&iref=BN1


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea, wow...I didn't even think about it, but I'm still picturing the bin Laden that was portrayed years ago. Never thought of him as an old man like that, all gray and such


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^He isn't even that old. Born in 1957 I believe. 53 years old.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Word, he was around bawb2u's age.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

speaking of which...has anyone seen bawb on since last sunday?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Not on here but I did see him at the washroom of the Pawtucketteville Social Club throwing up a mixture of Heroin and Dilaudid yesterday.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)




----------

